# Identify this!



## TFrench (12 Mar 2018)

Buying a lathe with a job lot of tooling and this was among it. I can't work out what it is!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## porker (12 Mar 2018)

TFrench":2o5vz7tl said:


> Buying a lathe with a job lot of tooling and this was among it. I can't work out what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First reaction is that it's a spin indexer but not too sure. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DTR (12 Mar 2018)

That was my first thought, but what's the big spring for??


----------



## novocaine (12 Mar 2018)

I'd say it has a detent of some sort. from the 20 degrees on the plate I'm guessing there is 18 clicks. the holes make me think there is a rod for fitting in for turning it. 
is the centre hole tapered? does it go all the way through?


----------



## TFrench (12 Mar 2018)

Sorry, I should have added more detail. There's no detent, and the bore is straight. I thought it looked like a 5c indexer, but theres no taper for the collet. The spring is very strong. Spinning the end doesn't seem to adjust anything either.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## novocaine (12 Mar 2018)

ok. so that's a no then.

my other thought was a carriage stop. still need more information though. like what lathe is it?


----------



## Rorschach (12 Mar 2018)

Strange item. I am guessing maybe it isn't complete?


----------



## novocaine (12 Mar 2018)

well as it seems we are at a loss at this point (someone will know I'm sure)
have a look on here for your lathe and see if they list accessories. 
http://www.lathes.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Tasky (12 Mar 2018)

Kinda reminds me of a magnetic clutch, like you get on AirCon pulleys. 
Do lathes have such things?


----------



## TFrench (12 Mar 2018)

The lathe is a 13" harrison. Picking it up on Sunday. Only thing it's really missing is a 4 jaw chuck and the honking great c spanner for changing the chuck. Quite excited as I've never had a play on a big lathe before, only my dad's Drummond that throws it's belts off if you make more than a micron cut. 

Further looking at the "mystery thing" it looks like it was maybe bigger and has been milled down to fit something. I'll get some better pictures.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

